# waiting impatiently!!



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

lily is supposed to be due anytime. she's on day 147 for her first breeding but day 142 for her 5-day heat breeding. she's 4 yrs old, had a healthy kidding before we got her and then last summer with us she had a c-section (2 dead kids, long story). so now i'm really nervous but also excited about this kidding! how long do you think she'll make me wait and how many do you think she'll have? she won't let me check her ligs. she's friendly but doesn't like to be touched at all. butt pic was today.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmmm....I don't see too much of an udder, I bet she makes you wait til 150 then her udder will fill.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

agree.... :thumb: :greengrin: 

pretty Doe... :greengrin:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I agree she's going to make you wait a bit longer


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Agreed. Keep us posted on her. I'm already missing newborn kids around...can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

well, i think lily's udder is beginning to fill. it's become more round and heavier looking since yesterday aft. her stomach still hasn't really dropped, no postiness, can't really feel ligs. does the stomach always drop long before birth? today is day 145 for her second breeding. i'll be leaving for part of today, so watch her kid while i'm gone!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If her udder is steadily growing then she'll likely make you wait a few days before she shows you those babies...I'm praying that all goes well with this delivery.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

i think she might be in labour! i've been watching her closely since early aft and she's acting unusual, walking stiffly, lying down for short times only, hasn't eaten since morning and her udder is definitely much bigger than before.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

O boy! Sounds like she's getting ready for those babies!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

woohoo! Keep us up-dated!!! I had a doe that had to have a c-section also this past year (no one could get the kid head into position). All ended up just fine for us & the vet said Paige has a high chance of having a normal kidding this next time around. 
Best wishes for an easy delivery & healthy kid(s)!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

lily kidded!!! :leap: a single doeling :kidred: i did end up helping her because after pushing 20 min there was still nothing. with a little manipulation of the cervix it really didn't take long. she was in right position. i'm just so pleased we have a healthy mamma & doeling this time! will get pics soon & post in birth anouncements maybe tomorrow.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats! :stars: Oh, I CAN'T WAIT for ours to kid!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

minibarn said:


> lily kidded!!! :leap: a single doeling :kidred: i did end up helping her because after pushing 20 min there was still nothing. with a little manipulation of the cervix it really didn't take long. she was in right position. i'm just so pleased we have a healthy mamma & doeling this time! will get pics soon & post in birth anouncements maybe tomorrow.


YAY!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see baby pictures!!! :wahoo:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Glad that all went well....and you have a girl too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big Congrats.... love to see pics.... :thumb: :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!


----------

